# Can't download samsung usb drivers for windows



## helenbeyene (Sep 9, 2013)

Why isn't it working-meant to be straight forward!

Been trying to download samsung usb drivers for windows, as my Acer netbook doesn't recognise my phone whenever i try to use it as a modem. Tried to download www.android.com/filetransfer but have been unsuccessful. By the way I have tried numerous times to sort the problem out myself, but decided to get some help from experts like you guys.

What to do?!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

What phone do you have? Which version of Windows do you have? Have you downloaded the software/drivers from the Samsung site? Does your phone and carrier allow you to use the phone as a modem? Some restrict this functionality.

The site you linked to clearly states it's only for Macs.

Also, gonna move you to the Android section.


----------



## helenbeyene (Sep 9, 2013)

Triple6 said:


> What phone do you have? Which version of Windows do you have? Have you downloaded the software/drivers from the Samsung site? Does your phone and carrier allow you to use the phone as a modem? Some restrict this functionality.
> 
> The site you linked to clearly states it's only for Macs.
> 
> Also, gonna move you to the Android section.


Am not really good at computers, but will try my best to answer ur questions...my phone is Samsung Galaxy Fame, have Acer Aspire Netbook Windows 7. Tried numerous times to download the software from the Samsung site, but although it shows that it's downloading - for some reason doesn't open. Currently I'm using the wifi hotspot, but would like to use some of the android Apps on my Acer. I really hope you get what I'm trying to ask here.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Simply connecting the phone to the computer will not allow you to use the Android apps, you'd need special software for that if it even exists. Why not just use Bluestacks: http://www.bluestacks.com/

To install the drivers, PC Sync, and Kies, download the package from Samsung: http://www.samsung.com/uk/support/model/GT-S6810PWNBTU-downloads

Once you download the file you must install it.


----------

